# la vocal neutra a lleida



## eroz

Hola!

M'equivoco quan crec que els lleidatans i tarragonins pronuncien la vocal neutra sempre com a "e"?


----------



## sonleia

A Lleida si ho fan pero no a Tarragona...


----------



## betulina

Bé, a Tarragona (la província) depèn de la zona, perquè és un dialecte de transició. A la zona de les Terres de l'Ebre són occidentals, però al Camp de Tarragona en aquest aspecte són orientals.

Tot i així, no és que la neutra oriental la facin sempre "e", perquè els orientals també fem neutra la "a" àtona i, en aquest cas, els occidentals fan una "a". En un altre thread em sembla que es va estar comentant com és aquesta "a", perquè sembla que no és com una "a" tònica ni com la castellana. Em sap greu, que ara no tinc temps de buscar aquest thread.

Salut!


----------



## ampurdan

betulina said:


> En un altre thread em sembla que es va estar comentant com és aquesta "a", perquè sembla que no és com una "a" tònica ni com la castellana. Em sap greu, que ara no tinc temps de buscar aquest thread.


 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=184188&page=2&highlight=Lleida

És millor que es facin les contribucions en aquest fil que estem ara, perquè en l'altre ens estàvem allunyant del tema del fil. Gràcies.


----------



## ernest_

Hola,

Crec que el concepte és equivocat. La "vocal neutra" no és una vocal pròpiament dita, encara que quan la pronuncies òbviament sí que és una vocal... però el que vull dir és que en realitat és una altra vocal que s'ha "neutralitzat".

En els dialectes orientals les 'a' i 'e' àtones es pronuncien amb una vocal neutra. La diferència és que en els dialectes occidentals les 'a' i 'e' àtones no es neutralitzen - o sigui, es fan amb la mateixa pronunciació que en posició tònica. Per tant, no és que la vocal neutra es pronuncii diferent, són les vocals 'a' i 'e' les que es pronuncien diferent.

La resposta concreta a la teva pregunta -si els lleidatans i tarragonins pronuncien sempre la vocal neutra com una 'e'- és que no. Perquè si fos cert, 'avui' ho pronunciarien 'evui', 'absurd' 'ebsurd', etc., cosa que no és així. En canvi, sí que diuen 'gaire' amb una 'e' final.  Resumint, que t'has de guiar per l'ortografia. Si s'escriu amb una 'e' i es àtona, es pronuncia 'e'. Si s'escriu amb una 'a' i es àtona, es pronuncia 'a'. En aquests dos casos, en català oriental es pronunciaria amb una vocal neutra.

Això també passa amb les 'o' que els orientals les pronuncien 'u' quan són àtones, mentre que els occidentals mantenen la 'o'.

Tot això és aproximat, ja que a l'hora de la veritat quan parlem la pronunciació exacta varia de persona a persona i segons els sons adjacents, l'entonació, etc.

Aquí he trobat un document que parla d'això: Existeix la vocal neutra en català nord-occidental?


----------



## xupxup

> La resposta concreta a la teva pregunta -si els lleidatans i tarragonins pronuncien sempre la vocal neutra com una 'e'- és que no. Perquè si fos cert, 'avui' ho pronunciarien 'evui', 'absurd' 'ebsurd', etc., cosa que no és així. En canvi, sí que diuen 'gaire' amb una 'e' final. Resumint, que t'has de guiar per l'ortografia. Si s'escriu amb una 'e' i es àtona, es pronuncia 'e'. Si s'escriu amb una 'a' i es àtona, es pronuncia 'a'. En aquests dos casos, en català oriental es pronunciaria amb una vocal neutra.



Em sembla que no va ben bé així. A molts pobles del pla de Lleida moltes a - e àtones a final de paraula es pronuncien com una è oberta. Així diuen "Arbeque, Junede, Albese" per Arbeca, Juneda o Albesa. I també diuen "butxaque, pome,..."


----------



## ernest_

xupxup said:


> Em sembla que no va ben bé així. A molts pobles del pla de Lleida moltes a - e àtones a final de paraula es pronuncien com una è oberta. Així diuen "Arbeque, Junede, Albese" per Arbeca, Juneda o Albesa. I també diuen "butxaque, pome,..."



Doncs ara sí que no entenc res. Tota la informació que m'arriba és contradictòria. Un que és de Lleida em va dir que ells diuen Lleida amb 'a' i que això de Lleide res de res, però ja no sé que pensar. Del català nord-occidental he trobat molt poca cosa; hi ha dos "atles dialectals" amb enregistraments de veu, però encara els estan fent. He trobat una guia de com pronunciar el valencià www.avl.gva.es/PDF/Diccionari/Oral.pdf i a l'apartat de vocals àtones diu:



> Com a norma general, el valencià manté una correspondència entre les vocals àtones i les grafies que les representen: absolutisme [ap so lu 'tiz me], agricultor [a ɣɾi kul 'toɾ].


i més avall:



> La pronunciació com a [ɛ] de la vocal a en posició final de paraula que es produïx per assimilació a la e oberta tònica de la síl·laba anterior: tela ['tɛ lɛ], serra ['sɛ rɛ].


Doncs, potser és això tu! A tots els exemples que poses hi ha una e oberta tònica a la síl·laba anterior. Mmm.. excepte a 'butxaca' i 'poma'


----------



## Samaruc

Salut,

La norma general diu que els dialectes occidentals mantenim els sons de les vocals àtones sense que hi haja cap neutralització.

Bàsicament és cert, però hi ha algunes excepcions.

Per exemple, us comente alguns fenòmens que es donen al País Valencià (no parlem exactament igual que a Lleida, però hi compartim "occidentalitat"  ):

Harmonia vocàlica: Dos possibles casos (si es donen, poden succeir alhora o per separat):


La "a" a final de paraula sona "e oberta" quan la penúltima síl·laba té una "e oberta" (és el meu cas, per exemple): tela ['tɛ lɛ], serra ['sɛ rɛ].
La "a" a final de paraula sona "o oberta" quan la penúltima síl·laba té una "o oberta": cosa /’kɔ zɔ/, dona /’dɔ nɔ/.
Hi ha gent que pronuncia sistemàticament la "a" final com a "e oberta".

També hi ha gent que pronuncia sistemàticament la "a" final com a "o oberta" (al més pur estil occità).

Els casos anteriors no són generals, així que, evidentment, molta gent pronuncia la "a" a final de paraula sempre com a "a".

En la resta de posicions, la "a" sona sempre com a "a", tot i que hi ha casos aïllats en què a mi em sona com a vocal neutra, però potser file massa prim (en qualsevol cas, funcionaria per a nosaltres com un al·lòfon de la "a", però "canta" una mica quan es parla castellà i no s'acaba de definir la "a" àtona amb tanta claredat com ho fan els castellanoparlants).

En relació a la "e" àtona, cal dir que a principi de paraula començada per "en + consonant", "em + consonant", "es + consonant"... és bastant comú que aquesta "e" es pronuncie "a", tot i que em fa la impressió que aquesta pronunciació no té gaire prestigi (parle de València) i es va abandonant.

En la resta de casos, la "e" àtona sona "e tancada" de forma general (mai no sona com a vocal neutra).

En fi, espere no haver-ho embolicat encara més...


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Hola!
A Lleida (ço és, a tot Ponent, crec) no es neutralitza. Com els valencians, les vocals se corresponen amb la lletra escrita, amb un ventall de 7 vocals (à, é, è, í, ó, ò, ú), i no hi ha cap fenòmen de neutralització ni d'harmonia vocàlica pròpiament dits. No obstant, hi ha certs casos en que això canvia:

• Per costum o pel que sia, algunes paraules escrites amb o («conill», se m'acut ara) les solem pronunciar amb u (és a dir, /ku 'niʎ/). No hi ha cap regla per a conèixer quines són.

•Moltes paraules que comencen amb o es pronuncien popularment amb "au"  (auliva, en lloc d'oliva). Això és comú a d'altres dialectes i es sol evitar en registres més elevats.

•Moltes es inicials àtones es pronuncien popularment com as: ancara (encara), aspardenya (espardenya), etc... Gairebé totes, però no és un fenòmen gaire comú en registres estàndard-formals.

•A nivell també popular-vulgar, i més sovint als pobles, tot i que no només, el subjuntiu es fa amb o en lloc d'amb i. Que jo canto, que tu cantos, que ell canto, que ells canton... També amb l'imperfet: que jo cantesso, que tu cantessos, que ells cantesson... També és aplicable en els imperatius formats a partir del subjuntiu: «canto ell».

•La tercera persona del singular del present d'indicatiu es conjuga amb una e tancada (é). És a dir: jo canto, tu cantes, ell cante... Ell balle, ell pense... Fins i tot darrere d'una altra é (jo creo, tu crees, ell cree), tot diferentciant-les.

•La resta de es àtones a final de paraula es pronuncien com a es obertes (ɛ): casa (/'ka zɛ/), lleida ('ʎej δɛ), etc. Sense excepció, a part de les es tancades del cas anterior. Els parlants pensem en aquesta /ɛ/ com una a final, no com cap e i els derivats es fan amb /a/ normal, com en «lleidAtà»; en aquest sentit, es podria dir que neutralitzem, però és un fenomen diferent, potser més relacionat amb l'harmonia vocàlica valenciana o simplement, aïllat.

A més, a causa d'aquest darrer fenòmen, la resta d'es a final de paraula, tant àtones com tòniques, crec que les pronunciem amb e tancada (é). Seria, doncs, el cas de «cinquè» (cinqué), «cafè» (café), «carrer» (carré) o «espelmes» (espèlmes, no espèlmɛs).

Juraria que això resumeix els usos vocàlics lleidatans.

PD: Per això ens toca els nassos que alguns «camacus» creguin que diem "Lleide", perque no és una «e» /e/ sinó una «a àtona final» /ɛ/!!!


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

NOTA: Em deixava encara un parell de casos més:

•La gent de certa edat diu «hole» (e tancada) en lloc d'«hola» (amb ɛ). Els més joves, no.

•La terminació «-ista» hi ha prou gent que en diu «-iste»: «artista» (artiste), per exemple. Crec que l'AVL accepta d'escriure-ho així, però l'IEC no ho fa. Tampoc no és un fenòmen extès al 100% de la població i està en retrocès. Me n'he «anrecordat» al mirar el meu nikname...


----------



## Dymn

LoQuelcomiste said:


> La terminació «-ista» hi ha prou gent que en diu «-iste»: «artista» (artiste), per exemple. Crec que l'AVL accepta d'escriure-ho així, però l'IEC no ho fa. Tampoc no és un fenòmen extès al 100% de la població i està en retrocès. Me n'he «anrecordat» al mirar el meu nikname...


Em pregunto perquè Fabra no va estandarditzar la distinció _-iste/-ista _si es feia a tot l'occidental i a l'oriental no importa perquè es neutralitza.


----------

